# Where to Shop?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Where does everyone get your supplies at? I have a friend that wants to get into golfing, but pick-up some cleap clubs, but also fairly good ones. Any tips on where to find some cheap clubs?


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Probably ebay is your best bet, especially if he is new to the game of golf, especially if he doesnt want to fork out a fortune on new clubs and then stop playing.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

at american golf discount shops in the uk they have clubs for a fiver second, thats show i got started.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I either shop on ebay or at wal mart or the hock shop. If I'm looking for a good deal and I'm not in a rush, I'll usually just use ebay. But if I'm in a hurry to get some new equipment I'll usually just pop in at wal mart or the hock shop and she what they got.


----------



## CLauncher (Apr 3, 2006)

I use sports authority cause i have a friend that works there  no place is better than a place with a discount.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

eBay is the best shot for cheap complete sets, while for the rest is the best to either go to Wal-Mart, or Target. If there's a sports specialized store near you, try them for golf balls sales... :thumbsup:


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Like PRGolfer said ebay and the interenet is the best place to get anything that you need for any sport that you play. That is where I get everything that I need because it is a lot cheaper and I dont have to go out.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

ebittner said:


> Like PRGolfer said ebay and the interenet is the best place to get anything that you need for any sport that you play. That is where I get everything that I need because it is a lot cheaper and I dont have to go out.


Hey ebittner, I wish I could buy everything from eBay, but the problem with it is that sometimes they kill you with shipping!!!! But apart of that, is nice!! I'm lanning on getting some Titleist golf balls by the ton!! 6 AAA+ dozens for $48.00. I think is not bad..


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

That is very true when you are going to go buy something on ebay you need to watch becasue yopu can get hit on shipping. Some people want $40+ for one club just to ship. Sometimes even with that shipping you can still make out ahead if you find a good deal. You just need to keep looking.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I was just checking you know where, and I realized that if you have a friend or a couple of friends that can share, you an get nice used balls, still playable for a long time, including the Titleist V1/x for very cheap, way cheap!! I will talk to some friends of mine in the next few ays and see what we can do...


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are unsure about what clubs to actually buy, I would definitely go talk to a pro at your local club or someone at a specialty golf store. You don't want to fork out any money on something you know little about.


----------

